# Is it worth joining the CAF in 2019?



## Kalashnikov (16 Mar 2019)

I've head alot of people tell me it's just not worth it in 2019. Can some people tell me why?


----------



## MJP (16 Mar 2019)

Kalashnikov said:
			
		

> I've head alot of people tell me it's just not worth it in 2019. Can some people tell me why?



Why not tell us why it is not worth it?  

Are there structural, institutional or other concerns you have?


----------



## Kalashnikov (16 Mar 2019)

Old equipment, poor veterans affairs, CAF not supported enough, just something's I've heard. Don't know if it's all true hence why I'm asking.


----------



## AbdullahD (16 Mar 2019)

Kalashnikov said:
			
		

> Old equipment, poor veterans affairs, CAF not supported enough, just something's I've heard. Don't know if it's all true hence why I'm asking.



I am not CAF, but I am a Canadian Patriot. A piece of advice I will give you is, you can always find a reason not to do something.

But the funny thing about that is, you can always find a reason to do something too.

Every, single, job or career you will have, will have something to hate about it and something to like as well. Nothing is ever perfect, period end of story.

I've looked at the pay, pension plan, training opportunities, career opportunities, medical, dental benefits etc and the CAF has a lot to offer everyone. If you do not have a good job, if you want to serve your country, if you want to serve for your own sense of personal fulfillment. Then Enroll in the Canadian forces.

So yes, in 2019, serving in the Canadian Forces is worth it.

Abdullah


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Mar 2019)

Now, you can flip that coin and go look at our Veterans Affairs forums and threads. Go look at our equipment threads. You'll likely get lots of perspective from serving and retired people.

Don't just ask on the internet if it's worth it. None of those opinions should mean that much to your personal choice. Go read those other forums and see how everyday servicepeople really feel about what they did and if they would do it again or what they really think of our equipment or VAC support. It'll also show you what kind of support/ non you can expect if you just jump in.

This is a major life choice. You don't pick a path in that game because someone says "Cool dude, go for it!". You'll probably be disappointed.


----------



## MJP (16 Mar 2019)

Kalashnikov said:
			
		

> Old equipment, poor veterans affairs, CAF not supported enough, just something's I've heard. Don't know if it's all true hence why I'm asking.



So the same complaints since forever IMHO.  Not invalid but also not very relevant,  especially early in one's career

Despite the same limitations, I have found my personal career very rewarding and worth the time and effort.  Not to mention the salary and benefits are excellent compared to the civilian sector for most disciplines.


----------



## mariomike (16 Mar 2019)

There are many job opportunities in the CAF. If you qualify, you can apply for any one of them. 

There's the satisfaction of serving your country. Maybe that's important to you, maybe it's not. That's for you to decide.

But, if you are looking for a job with security and a pension, you may wish to consider joining the CAF.



			
				Kalashnikov said:
			
		

> I've head alot of people tell me it's just not worth it in 2019.



For more discussion,

Commentary "Why No One Should Join the Canadian Forces" 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/117657.0
5 pages.


----------



## Quirky (16 Mar 2019)

Massive difference in quality of life depending what trade and element you end up with.


----------



## FinnO25 (16 Mar 2019)

Quirky said:
			
		

> Massive difference in quality of life depending what trade and element you end up with.



You got that right!  :rofl:


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Mar 2019)

Kalashnikov said:
			
		

> I've head alot of people tell me it's just not worth it in 2019. Can some people tell me why?



Why would you believe us, faceless strangers on the internet?


----------



## Haggis (16 Mar 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Why would you believe us, faceless strangers on the internet?


Because if I saw it on the Internet it has to be true.

To the OP:

I retired after almost 42 years in the CAF in December.  I served in both the Regular Force and Army Reserve.  Deployed overseas and domestically. I lived though good times and bad times.  Feast and famine.  Strong times and weak.  i remember, in a Reg F unit, where we barely had enough ammo to qualify and barely had enough cleaning supplies to keep our weapons serviceable. I also remember yelling "bang, bang" on exercise because we didn't have any blanks.

I also remember being the envy of our domestic and international partners for the capabilities we brought to the table.  I remember our (my) NCOs being praised and held up as examples because of their professionalism by a host of foreign officers on deployed operations and Canadian political leaders during domestic operations.

I remember being treated like lowlife shyte by my instructors (something that would NEVER fly today) and treated like heroes by our citizens.

I managed to make it fairly high up the food chain in the CAF and saw the strategic and institutional challenges faced by the CAF are not always of their own making and not unique to the CAF. I say this because almost seven years ago I returned to the part-time Army world and went to work for a federal law enforcement agency which faces those same challenges.  The colour of the uniform is different, but the quality and dedication of the members is what makes me want to go to work every day for my new employer.  Those are the same qualities I saw in CAF members.

Ultimately, the decision is yours.  Whether you join in 2019 or 2022 or not at all, remember to be part of the solution, not part of the problem wherever you work.


----------



## stoker dave (16 Mar 2019)

There are lots of people in this great country of ours that grow up in small towns that offer little in the way of employment, education or advancement.  Or may come from families that can't offer much in terms of support.  For those, joining the military is a ticket to a solid job with opportunities that are well beyond what they might otherwise find.


----------



## mariomike (16 Mar 2019)

stoker dave said:
			
		

> There are lots of people in this great country of ours that grow up in small towns that offer little in the way of employment, education or advancement.



From what I have read, the demographics may be changing,

Recruits of the last half decade: Fatter, dumber and less motivated than before. 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/111787.0
4 pages.


> The Canadian Forces has historically drawn heavily on young, white males from rural communities to fill its ranks, but the auditors cited recent census data showing that “traditional pool” has been steadily shrinking.


----------



## childs56 (16 Mar 2019)

It can't be that bad of a job considering so many people retire. No matter what your going to have good and bad. Just sign up do three years. If you do not like the job then do not resign. You will more then likely stay for 25. Good luck.


----------



## Pusser (18 Mar 2019)

Keep in mind that people who complain, tend to be louder than those who are happy.  For every horror story you hear in the news about how badly a veteran has been treated or how a serving member has been screwed over, I'm willing to bet that there are hundreds more stories that could be told of how well things are going, but those stories are boring, so no one pays attention.  There are certainly aspects of military service that are difficult (some frankly, suck) and it's not for everyone, but in my case anyway, the good has far outweighed the bad.  I'm on the verge of retirement without a single pensionable injury (all of my aches and pains are due to my own foolishness).  I will receive a maximum pension (35 yrs) and will be able to retire comfortably,  only working part time when I want to and even then, only to feed by exotic travel and tool habits.  At age 54, I have a great deal more flexibility in my future, than I otherwise would have, had I not enjoyed a military career.  It's been a great ride!


----------



## dimsum (18 Mar 2019)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that people who complain, tend to be louder than those who are happy.  For every horror story you hear in the news about how badly a veteran has been treated or how a serving member has been screwed over, I'm willing to bet that there are hundreds more stories that could be told of how well things are going, but those stories are boring, so no one pays attention.  There are certainly aspects of military service that are difficult (some frankly, suck) and it's not for everyone, but in my case anyway, the good has far outweighed the bad.  I'm on the verge of retirement without a single pensionable injury (all of my aches and pains are due to my own foolishness).  I will receive a maximum pension (35 yrs) and will be able to retire comfortably,  only working part time when I want to and even then, only to feed by exotic travel and tool habits.  At age 54, I have a great deal more flexibility in my future, than I otherwise would have, had I not enjoyed a military career.  It's been a great ride!



I'm of two minds about this.  While we do get some good benefits, using that to say "stop complaining about the rest" isn't the way to go.  On one hand, some careers do look better on the outside (Pilots and ATC specifically) so they have legit complaints and options to move.  On the other hand, people who joined with previous working experience routinely say how crappy the private sector can be, and why they switched to the CAF.


----------



## mariomike (18 Mar 2019)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I will receive a maximum pension (35 yrs) and will be able to retire comfortably,  only working part time when I want to and even then, only to feed by exotic travel and tool habits.  At age 54, I have a great deal more flexibility in my future, than I otherwise would have, had I not enjoyed a military career.  It's been a great ride!



That's good to hear. My sister joined the Regular Force and did her 35 years. 

Do your job. Live your life. Simple as that. ( Just my opinion. )


----------



## TCM621 (18 Mar 2019)

IMO I would not join the CAF in 2019 just to join the CAF. If there was something specific you want to do, that is a different story. My Daughter is starting to look at University option and asked me about the military. My response to her was having the CAF pay for her education in a specific field (like medicine) is a good idea and one I would fully support. Joining as a MARS Officer while getting a generic humanities degree, not so much. The military still has a ton of awesome jobs where they will pay you good decent money to learn a trade/profession as well as many other less tangible skills that employers look for. For many that will be enough to deal with the BS that comes with the military.


----------



## TimneyTime (22 Mar 2019)

If you can handle the extra helping of crusty attitudes, and allow that to roll off your back, you'll have a blast.

I've seen things that blew my mind, in a good way, so I consider myself lucky.


----------

